# 1:24-1:25 oil truck?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

A new oil dock custom built for us by J.S. Woodcrafts has arrived on our layout and it looks great. Here are a few photos:






























We're super pleased with the way the loading dock turned out. With it in place, I'm thinking an oil truck would look nice parked by the loading dock. I was wondering if anyone knows of a good looking late 1940s - 1950s oil truck in 1:24 - 1:25 scale? Any make or model will work, and although I prefer no oil company printing on the truck, I can repaint if needed.



I normally would do my own internet search for such a thing, however right now I'm at our layout in Colorado for the summer. Normally we are at our house in California...where the internet is a lot faster. We love the seclusion and natural beauty at our place in Colorado, however the internet connection here is terrible and not great for searching. It took almost a half hour just to submit this post. Yep that slow. So before I get back to CA and do an internet search for an oil truck, I was looking for some tips and links that would enable me to purchase a truck and have it delivered to us in Colorado while we are still here.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By San Juan on 30 Jul 2009 12:28 PM 
A new oil dock custom built for us by J.S. Woodcrafts has arrived on our layout and it looks great. Here are a few photos:






























We're super pleased with the way the loading dock turned out. With it in place, I'm thinking an oil truck would look nice parked by the loading dock. I was wondering if anyone knows of a good looking late 1940s - 1950s oil truck in 1:24 - 1:25 scale? Any make or model will work, and although I prefer no oil company printing on the truck, I can repaint if needed.



I normally would do my own internet search for such a thing, however right now I'm at our layout in Colorado for the summer. Normally we are at our house in California...where the internet is a lot faster. We love the seclusion and natural beauty at our place in Colorado, however the internet connection here is terrible and not great for searching. It took almost a half hour just to submit this post. Yep that slow. So before I get back to CA and do an internet search for an oil truck, I was looking for some tips and links that would enable me to purchase a truck and have it delivered to us in Colorado while we are still here.
Well I found a starting point for you.
http://www.diecastmint.ca/index.asp...ProdID=996


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Unique Replica make a 1934 Ford Tanker http://www.phillymint.com/diecast/Unique.htm 

Monogramm had a Mack 1924 tanker kit many years ago. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

The MACK Fritz is refering to is re-issued by Revell: www.revell.com/catalog/products/85-7539.html


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

This one fit's the specific timeperiod (late 1940s - 1950s ) more: www.whitebearstudios.com/te19fota1.html 

ERTL PRESTIGE SERIES TEXACO 1940 FORD TANKER 1/25TH (G SCALE),ERTL PRESTIGE SERIES) DIE CAST METAL TRUCK REPLICA 









Or this beauty: http://www.jackandfriends.com/store...uctid=1522 

1951 Pennzoil Tank Truck with Display Stand - 1:25 Scale - Yellow/Black


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Great links. Thanks

My favorite so far is the Pennzoil truck. I have one of those same style but as a flatbed and lettered for US mail. The mail truck is very large considering it's listed as 1:25. it goes perfectly with our predominately 1:22.5 layout.

I think I could repaint it into a drab color, weather it a bit, and end up with a very realistic looking oil truck.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.phillymint.com/diecast/Unique.htm 


Cool. Some of these are just my period.


----------

